# Dune Bashing



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I know its not the best for dune bashing but I potentially have a good deal on a Ford Escape 2009 3.0L v6. 

Has anyone seen these out on the dunes? or will i get stuck on the 1st dune?
They say they are 4WD but I think the have an automatic differential?

Any advice would be appreciated? I hope someone can give me an idea or actually has one..

Thanks in advance,
Crammy


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't ..................... Bad clearance , terrible approach and departure angles , will probably lose or damage your front bumber .

you can only do newbies drives ...... but real dune bashing  ........ sorry mate think about a better car


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

ultramind said:


> Don't ..................... Bad clearance , terrible approach and departure angles , will probably lose or damage your front bumber .
> 
> you can only do newbies drives ...... but real dune bashing  ........ sorry mate think about a better car


Ultramind, what do you think of 2009 Honda Pilot, the new model with USB stick grill, really fancied sand bashing then went out with the 'touristy' desert safari guys and realised that serious dune bashing requires a great ammount of skill + decent car.

My pilot doesnt seem to like sand very much but guess thats only on a beach with fully inflated tyres.


----------



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks ultramind - The other option is the 3..0L V6 pajero? Is that better suited to the dunes?


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Crammy said:


> thanks ultramind - The other option is the 3..0L V6 pajero? Is that better suited to the dunes?


much better ........ specially if it's a SWB .... I got one myself and sometimes I take it to desert , performance is awesome


----------

